# Anyone need a new cage/a cage or a lot of pet stuff?



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

The petco website for today only is having a great sale if you need to buy a lot of stuff or something expensive. Stuff on the website is on sale already and today only they are having a $30 off and free shipping on orders $100 or more.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I am trying to convince myself that I can't afford $65 right now because I love good savings. I also have a $5 coupon if you are wondering why $65.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I always salivate over petco sales XD I'm bad I know but I'm always buying them new things


----------

